# Worlds Greatest Pancakes



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

I like to make a big breakfast for the family on the weekends, eggs (to Order) Hashbrowns, Grits, Bacon, Sausage, and of course, Pancakes!
After much trial and error, (pointed out ever so lovingly by my wife and daughters) I have devised the Worlds Greatest Pancakes.
I think you'll like em

1/2 cup all purpose Flour
1/2 cup Whole Wheat Flour
1/4 teaspoon Baking Soda
1 teaspoon Baking Powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 cup dried cranberries(Crasins) or dried cherries
1/2 cup chopped Pecans

1 cup Buttermilk or soured milk (if you dont have buttermilk put a ts of lemon juice in a cup of milk to sour)
1 beaten egg
2 Tablespoons vegetable oil
1/2 teaspoon pure Vanilla
2 tablespoons (at least) of Pure extracted honey, Dizzy Daddy is best but others can be used
mix all dry ingredients and fruit and nuts
Mix all liquids (honey mixes best when warm)
Mix wet and dry together, if to thick add more Buttermilk, if to thin add more Whole wheat flour
Pour your favorite size into your favorite preheated griddle and cook to a golden brown on both sides
This will make about 8 of the Worlds Greatest Pancakes
ENJOY! 

Try em out let me know what you think!


----------

